# I Hate Buying Online



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I have never bought online because, frankly, I've never come across a source I felt like I could trust 100%. I have never bought fakes before and I don't plan on it.

Frankly, if I spent $200-$300 on cigars and they came up fake, I would be crushed. That is a huge chunk of finances for me right now and I wouldn't know what to do. That is why I have always bought them in person in the store.

Well... I have finally found a source that I feel like I can trust 97%. I have a lot of recommendations for this source and everything seems to check out including certain things that simply wouldn't make sense if they were selling fakes. I will refrain from further detail.

The only thing keeping me 3% away from deciding to use them is their price. I know this sounds silly and I'm sure I have been paying more by buying in-store but I honestly have nothing to compare it to other than what I have bought these for in the past.

For the sake of not revealing a source, the prices are approximate (box).

Montecristo Tubos - $315
Cohiba Siglo I - $180

Are these prices about right for buying online or are they "too good to be true".

Am I being overly cautious?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This whole process you are about to embark upon revolves on trust. If you trust the people that gave you the source. Then use it if not hang around rattle some more cages and see what falls out. Making friends takes time trust is a very valuable commodity in life.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Those prices are right in the ballpark. May be found for a little more or a little less.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, and I agree with Tony. I would never use a source that I didn't trust 100%. If you trust the brothers who confirmed the source for you then go ahead and order. If not then maybe just order a couple of 5 packs and see what you think.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I never asked anybody for a source, just did my research as you are. But, if you are scoring locally, I'd stick with that.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I feel the same way. It's tough when you can't actually be in the store and see them for yourself but those prices seem to be in the right range. I'd give it a shot and maybe order a 5 pack instead of the full box for your first purchase.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LosingSleep said:


> I never asked anybody for a source, just did my research as you are. But, if you are scoring locally, I'd stick with that.


If you are in Texas and you are scoring locally I would definitely be looking for another source. :2

That is unless you are going into Mexico to the LCDH.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I normally cross the border.

I don't know the people too well who recommended them but I trust their judgment and continued patronage. The only reason I wasn't 100% is because the prices are significantly lower than what I've paid in store.

That should be expected.



Dave.73 said:


> I feel the same way. It's tough when you can't actually be in the store and see them for yourself...


Yes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Scardinoz said:


> I normally cross the border.
> 
> I don't know the people too well who recommended them but I trust their judgment and continued patronage. The only reason I wasn't 100% is because the prices are significantly lower than what I've paid in store.
> 
> That should be expected.


If you are shopping at a LCDH then yes, you are paying a premium.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

$180 for Siglo I's I thought was high. I waited to let the experienced guys reply, but maybe I need to recheck where I am looking. I have yet to make my first purchase, but have been eyeing a few different vendors lately. I was thinking Siglo I could be had for cheaper. 

You did say a little higher or lower, but the price I saw was more than what I would consider a little.

But I am just a newbie! :baby:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hawnted said:


> $180 for Siglo I's I thought was high. I waited to let the experienced guys reply, but maybe I need to recheck where I am looking. I have yet to make my first purchase, but have been eyeing a few different vendors lately. I was thinking Siglo I could be had for cheaper.
> 
> You did say a little higher or lower, but the price I saw was more than what I would consider a little.
> 
> But I am just a newbie! :baby:


When I said a little I was talking about $25 give or take a few. That is also not including when they are on sale. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> When I said a little I was talking about $25 give or take a few. That is also not including when they are on sale. :mrgreen:


Gotcha, thanks Donnie!


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Shhh.... :gossip:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Order some singles or a cheap box to compare to what you have had. I trust mine 100% and when I did have a question about a box they exchanged it. I also communicated through e-mail with their Habanos distributor who confirmed the authenticity.

The above is all hypothetical "I don't buy CC's":mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BigKev77;2943280
The above is all hypothetical "I don't buy CC's":mrgreen:[/QUOTE said:


> Me neither i just like to read the posts and pretend.:mrgreen: :laugh: :tape:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Me neither i just like to read the posts and pretend.:mrgreen: :laugh: :tape:


I don't know what you guys are talking about. I smoke the heck out of them.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

$180 for Siglo I is about $40 higher than usual right now for me, but you could also easily pay $40 more than $180.

Not bad prices, but sometimes a few extra bucks for peace of mind is plenty worth it.

As far as not trusting sources - if they offer a refund guarantee, then there's little risk; they send you fakes, you send them back.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> As far as not trusting sources - if they offer a refund guarantee, then there's little risk; they send you fakes, you send them back.


I would still watch myself there. I have heard a friend in the USA who ordered cigars, they came in fake, he invoked their money-back guarantee, and they basically told him to sue them.

There's not a lot of recourse for an American who gets stiffed on his contraband.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I kind of like the thought below. As long as you know the return policy you should be fine.

I know I did a lot of research and was offered some help by some kind brothers as well where to look.

Best regards, tony



Snake Hips said:


> As far as not trusting sources - if they offer a refund guarantee, then there's little risk; they send you fakes, you send them back.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Scardinoz said:


> I would still watch myself there. I have heard a friend in the USA who ordered cigars, they came in fake, he invoked their money-back guarantee, and they basically told him to sue them.
> 
> There's not a lot of recourse for an American who gets stiffed on his contraband.


They can't do much when you tell the credit card company to refund you; then they lose the cigars and the money, too. All you have to tell your credit company is you didn't receive what you ordered and they refused to refund. Plenty of people have taken this recourse successfully.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> They can't do much when you tell the credit card company to refund you; then they lose the cigars and the money, too. All you have to tell your credit company is you didn't receive what you ordered and they refused to refund. Plenty of people have taken this recourse successfully.


That makes all the difference.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Oh, and I agree with Tony. I would never use a source that I didn't trust 100%. If you trust the brothers who confirmed the source for you then go ahead and order. If not then maybe just order a couple of 5 packs and see what you think.


 this is the whole deal with CCs for me, its all about who i know that uses the vendor prices are prices and as long as know good BOTL useing them then im all for it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> They can't do much when you tell the credit card company to refund you; then they lose the cigars and the money, too. All you have to tell your credit company is you didn't receive what you ordered and they refused to refund. Plenty of people have taken this recourse successfully.


Not entirely true if they send your package Delivery Conformation, Or Signature required. Once you sign or except it there are laws to protect the vendor as well as you. Especially on packages coming from Europe.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> I Hate Buying Online


 With our taxes I dont! LOL:mischief::tape:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> With our taxes I dont! LOL:mischief::tape:


You gave me an idea for a new thread.:laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You gave me an idea for a new thread.:laugh:


Oh Crap! More reason for you to post whore! oke::r:chk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its what i live for:kicknuts:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Oh Crap! More reason for you to post whore! oke::r:chk


The "pot" calling the kettle "black"

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> The "pot" calling the kettle "black"
> 
> :mrgreen:


Hang on Al, have a look at the highest posters every day, Tony has been up near the top every day since they threw that counter up. I'm lucky to get on it. LMAO.
Right now he is 17 in front of me in the last 24 hrs!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Hang on Al, have a look at the highest posters every day, Tony has been up near the top every day since they threw that counter up. I'm lucky to get on it. LMAO.


That's only because your sleeping while everyone's posting.:mrgreen:
Shame on you for paying attention. That counter means about as much as that Level thing awhile back.:kicknuts:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, after a barrage of private messages I'm lucky if I can figure out which trusted source I want to buy from in six months time.


----------

